# Luces estroboscopicas con Led´s



## VaneraK (Feb 21, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro. Como visitante lei algunos temas y al ponerlos en práctica me funcionaron para llevar a cabo proyectos escolares. Soy novato en cuanto a la electronica, mi conocimiento es muy basico y agradeceria mucho un poco de ayuda.

Tengo un proyecto escolar, recien entre a la Universidad, y debo realizar luces secuenciales, lei en el foro un tema que involucra el 555 para lograr las luces intermitentes, (lo vi como visitante), y me funciono de maravilla, el nivel de los usuarios del foro es excelente, por lo que no dude y quisiera ser parte de la comunidad, para despues ayudar a otros.

Bueno directo al grano, debo realizar un proyecto "luces intermitentes", pero leyendo mas temas del foro encontre algo llamado "luces estrobóscopicas", la verdad es que suena muy interesante, logre realizar el diagrama de "luces intermitentes utilizando un 555" utilizando ¡ Livewire ! (gracias a este foro por el diagrama); pero quisiera lograr algo como el efecto de los estrobos.

El proyecto es para entregar en placa, pero planeo utilizarlo como decorativo (si es logro completar dicho proyecto), en realidad planeo entregarlo montado en un carro de control remoto, utilizando una bateria extra. Utilizando el diagrama de luces intermitentes o el de luces estroboscopicas.

Anexo link para dar una idea más clara.






Otro que direcciona al mismo video por si el primero no se ve.






En resumen, Tengo dos leds (led izq. y led der.), y quisiera hacer que el led izq parpadee dos o tres veces rapido, y se apague para que el led der haga lo mismo, y se repita el ciclo.

Tambien planeo utilizar led blancos y/o rojos, no se si el color tenga que ver para saber que resistencia utilizar.

Se que el foro no es para resolver tareas escolares, pero agradesería todo tipo de ayuda.


----------



## LuxARTS (Feb 26, 2011)

Mmm... no entendi mucho, aver lo que queres hacer es que un Led prenda y apague (parpadee) 2 o 3 veces luego pare y haga lo mismo el otro? y haci en secuencia como el video? para eso, sino me equiboco, nescecitas programar en MLab que cada cierto tiempo corte y reactive la fuente... por lo menos yo haria eso... recuerdo que hace unos años mi hermano se compro un camion grua de juguete y era enorme pero no hacia nada y yo le fui poniendo sensores y esas cosas para que por lo menos tenga gracia, y quedo a control remoto, con un sensor que prendia las luces cuando no detectaba luminosidad en el ambiente. Salu2! y espero que puedas resolver el tema  Ah y me olvidaba, bienvenido al foro...

Me confundí, no es MLab... Gran error mio, es en Picstar  va, nose a esta altura ya me confundio :/


----------



## Vitaliza (Feb 26, 2011)

pero eso nada que ver con el 555, eso esta hecho con algun PIC y esta programado para dar un determinado efecto a las luces, inclusive el control del flash


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Feb 26, 2011)

Naa, no lo confundan.
Mira, lo que queres hacer es muy sencillo.
Lo podes hacer empleando el 555 y el 4017, los dos son muy baratos y faciles de conseguir...
Mira este video y sacate todas las dudas que tengas, cualquier cosa consultame, para eso estamos:






Espero que te sirva mi ayuda y acordate, no dudes en preguntar..

Ah, quebolu.. No habia visto el video completo..
Mira, lo de la primera parte del video se hace con eso que te mande,,


----------



## nextys (Nov 13, 2011)

matixx090 dijo:


> naa, no lo confundan.
> Mira, lo que queres hacer es muy sencillo.
> Lo podes hacer empleando el 555 y el 4017, los dos son muy baratos y faciles de conseguir...
> Mira este video y sacate todas las dudas que tengas, cualquier cosa consultame, para eso estamos:
> ...



me encanto pero no me podes decir que transistores son????


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2011)

nextys dijo:


> me encanto pero no me podes decir que transistores son????



Pueden ser varios, como por ejemplo *BC337*


----------



## zaqk (Nov 13, 2011)

no se si te sirva pero estas son con un 555.
en la misma pag  hay un video sobre la construccion.


----------



## jcvj (May 9, 2014)

me podrias dar la referencia de los diodos que salen del 4017 y de los dos transistores ?



no, podrias darnos el circuito de esas luces esta muy interesantee


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 9, 2014)

hola saludos a los foristas.... bueno hace tiempo que construi ese efecto que dice al amigo, lo hice con el TC4017 y el NE555, debo buscar donde esta ese esquema.... bueno es uno de los efectos que dan las luces el led de alto brillo, (balisas) de las patrullas de la policia o de las ambulancias... recuerdo que un amigo lo queria para colocarselo a su moto en rojo y azul, ya que el vivia en un barrio peligroso y cuando llegaba encendia las luces, simulando ser la policia....  bueno lo buscare y cuando lo encuentre lo subire saludos amigos.....


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 30, 2014)

hola cordial saludo aqui les dejo un circuito secuencial espero que lo disfruten....


----------



## alcides alvarez (May 30, 2014)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> hola cordial saludo aqui les dejo un circuito secuencial espero que lo disfruten....



 aquí disfrutando   disculpa pero apenas seve.


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 30, 2014)

hola saludes. pido disculpas a los amigos del foro, pero por mas que intente no pude subier el video.... alguien me puede decir como subo un video al foro, por que intente en todos los formatos y nada..... archivo invalido..... bueno logre subir este archivo ojala funcione.... mas adelante subo el esquema.... saludes......


----------



## locodelafonola (May 30, 2014)

amigo wilmerjavier .......... el foro no soporta formatos de video ......  lo que se hace es subir el video a youtube .........  y  se publica el link en el foro ....


----------

